# Extremely Frustrated



## magilacudy (Mar 18, 2009)

I bought Luna (Nubian/Boer) For the purpose of having milk. I paid more than what the average goats goes for here, but I was assured I was getting a great goat. Well, she has no milk. My milking skills have not been the problem. I've had her checked twice and verdict is she has no milk. I cant even expect to sell her and get close to what I paid. 
I bought Bella (togg) for the purpose of getting milk. Was told she'll kid the end of April. I am fully convinced Bella is prego, but later than expected. Bella I'm not so upset about. She'll stay no matter what. I love her to pieces and she didn't break the bank.
The guy I bought Luna from said he only sells quality goats and if I wasn't happy I could sell her back to him or trade. So I called him on this tonight and his response was "what do you want from me?" After getting a little heated with him he agreed to trade. So, I'm glad he at least agreed to trade but now I have the hassle of loading and unloading again oh and the fact I now have a kid I'll have to bottle. I just know this whole mess is not going to be worth it. I;m going to end up sucking up my loss and buy somewhere else even after I bring the new one home.
I really hate being taken advantage of. :sigh: Sorry, I'm mad and bummed.

I am soooooo a newbie and need some advice on what to look for when picking out a new girl. All I want is milk and plenty of it. :veryangry:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

awe I am so sorry :hug:

we can help you out I am sure of it -- we have so many knowledgeable people here to help you make a good choice.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am sorry that you are having issues - but I am glad that he is going to trade out for you.

I will be honest - if I am ever looking for a milker, I ask to see pics of her in milk or see her in milk right then. I also tend to steer clear of Boer or Boer crosses only because if they take the "boer" side with the udder - there is not alot of extra milk and their length of production is very short compared to dairy breeds. Until they freshen - it is kind of a 'crap shoot' as to which breed the udder is going to take on.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

I am sorry things didn't work out the way you planned...I hope you have better luck with the next one! 

I agree with Kelebek...It is always a gamble with Boers/Boer crosses and milk production...some are great, but others make only enough to feed their kids and then dry off quickly.


----------



## magilacudy (Mar 18, 2009)

Thank you! Here's the update: I felt like the worst person in world for dragging Luna out of the barn. She screamed!!! I got to the guys house with my hubby as back up. Miraculously all of his goats were gone other than a ton of kids a few ready to kid and 3 nasty goats he so generously said I could take my pic on. I have no clue where he was hiding all the goats he did have. This guy had over 100. These 3 were the smallest Alpines I have ever seen, no word of a lie they were not much bigger than my Pygmys. There udders were hard hard hard, could not squeeze a drop out. I dont even know where these came from, they were not there last time. 
After a brief argument I told him I wanted nothing and took Luna home. So I am milk-less. Is that even a word? But Luna is happy.

Ugh! What have I got myself into? This was not my plan. But I'm going to suck it up, learn from my own mistake and try again. But I do need to find her a home. I dont have any more room for "pets" 

One question: Should I even bother to take the kid away at night and milk in the AM? Kid is almost 2 weeks old.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

If it was that bad I would be worrying about what diseases his herd may have. If he lies about 1 thing he will lie about others as well.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

no I would just let her raise her kid and then look for a replacement and sell her once her kid is weaned


----------



## magilacudy (Mar 18, 2009)

> If it was that bad I would be worrying about what diseases his herd may have. If he lies about 1 thing he will lie about others as well.


Thats one thing I'm not worried about. I know he worms them. And deals with the same vet I do. I have learned that he breeds anything with anything at any age.  He's in this for the money and anything thats there goes for meat. I just wish I found everything out about him before I gave him a dollar.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

there are many more diseases then just worms

CAE, CL, Johnes are the major ones


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

CL information 
viewtopic.php?f=26&t=12635
CAE information
viewtopic.php?f=26&t=12631
Johnes information
viewtopic.php?f=26&t=12630


----------



## magilacudy (Mar 18, 2009)

Thank you Stacey.


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

That really sucks. I am sorry this guy took advantage of you as a newbie. If it were me I'd be spreading the word not to trust this guy! If no one buys from him then he will have some choices to make! It would be nice to be able to find Luna a nice home. You will have to cut your loses, but lesson learned...right? I always seem to have to learn the hard way!


----------



## magilacudy (Mar 18, 2009)

Thank you. Ohhh the word has spread. I have alot of great farmer friends in the area and this guy wont be doing business with anyone around here


----------



## deJardine (Feb 24, 2010)

I agree ~ from my relatively short time in goats (only 4 years) I have learned a lot in regards to these other dangerous diseases. I now will only buy from reputable herds who have proof of current testing... even if you are only interested in milking for personal uses.

I hate to be blunt and don't mean anything negative towards you but this guy sounds like a broker who buys and resells; or someone dealing with auction yards on a regular basis...

I would tend to look elsewhere for a quality animal... 


:stars: 
Good Luck ~


----------



## magilacudy (Mar 18, 2009)

YES!!!! OMG he deals with auctions. I had no idea what a livestock auction was until last month when I went with my hubby,friend and father in law. I would not of taken anything home for free. That was the most disgusting and heart breaking thing I've ever seen. I could not believe what I saw. 
Now, please remember I had no clue at all about this guy until after the fact. Someone had come to buy some ducks and recommended this guy. They were an older couple and said they bought 4 off of him and were happy. So I went to the guy and he was an older man, very friendly and seemed trust worthy. Once I bought the goat and told my farmer friends they all started to share some stories. 
I live in a small town and it is next to impossible to find excellent quality goats within a two hour drive. I can't even find another Togg. No one has them. and pure breeds? Ha! Good luck! Its maddening. I have found some pure Fainters which go for $350 unregistered.

So its hard when you cant find good quality, and even harder when you get burned.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Was Luna a first freshener (first time mom)? Maybe she was bred too young and just wasn't ready?

Do people give goats a second try with birthing and milking? I own alpacas as well and we will give first time moms a second try if they don't have milk. A lot of times people bred them too young and their bodies just aren't prepared for motherhood.


----------



## deJardine (Feb 24, 2010)

I know how you must feel. Its almost as if she would be better off with you until you can find her a good home...

Maybe in the meantime you can have your CAE testing done to be sure -- that is an important test to have done when you are raising (and milking) dairy goats. I started in a similar way - got my goats from a local family - who are reputable and don't deal with the local auction yard... I tend to look at auction yards as a place people dump animals they don't want. I can't possibly imagine a quality animal ending up there but I guess its possible. I worry too much about all the diseases from the animals passing through there.

You made me chuckle a bit about the "within 2 hours" comment... I just made a trip to pick up our 4 new registered Nubians... it was a 16 hour round trip!! The lengths I am willing to go to for quality... onder: 

Wishing you better luck with your issue. We all use these as learning experiences...


----------



## magilacudy (Mar 18, 2009)

Karen, this is not her first time. She is 3. 

Rachelle, Trust me I have no problem taking a long drive. My problem is I wont drive Highways, so my husband and father in law are my drivers. LOL And there are no amount of baked goods to get them to drive any farther. 

I did get Lucky though....a friend had an alpine/nubian that had kids and the kids didnt make it so he has donated her for me to milk. So she is here now and what a beauty. 2 litters twice a day!!! 

Luna will be going to her new home in a few days. A friend of a friend wants her for his farm. He will be keeping her sectioned off until we get some results.


----------

